# does anyone not like hard thrusting?



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't know how else to title it, and this is the only place I could ask this!
I know my W likes our lovemaking to end with me thrusting pretty much as hard as I can. It's good for her, but I can't finish...I lose the sensation and the only way I can finish is to slow and find that just right angle. Dies that make me weird or old ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

=/

Compromise, alternate your thrusts with slow and deep, fast and shallow, use your hips to put pressure on different angles.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

my wife also enjoys the hard thrusting at the end.

I also like it. I like it a lot. In fact I like it so much I orgasm pretty much within 10-20 hard thrusts.

So I try to be very certain my wife is near orgasm before I release myself to the hard thrusting urge. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

Seems easy enough - give her the hard thrusts so she can finish, then you finish up at your pace. Surely she can let you continue after she's done for long enough for you to finish.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Exactly-alternate with 4 shallow and one deep one
Then reverse that too. Mix it up. Also change the angle of entry too


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

sgreenberg said:


> Seems easy enough - give her the hard thrusts so she can finish, then you finish up at your pace. Surely she can let you continue after she's done for long enough for you to finish.


Everyone happy...


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Only if I can bury my face in my pillow to muffle my screams of pleasure. I do love it especially just before my husband ejaculates !!!!!!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

kimd said:


> Only if I can bury my face in my pillow to muffle my screams of pleasure. I do love it especially just before my husband ejaculates !!!!!!


This thread is getting hot.....


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> This thread is getting hot.....


Well the title of the thread says it all !!!


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

kimd said:


> ...I do love it especially just before my husband ejaculates !!!!!!


Funny, my wife made that same statement just a few hours ago.


----------



## amiotcqss (Nov 14, 2013)

Compromise, alternate your thrusts with slow and deep


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Fordsvt said:


> Exactly-alternate with 4 shallow and one deep one
> Then reverse that too. Mix it up. Also change the angle of entry too


I have gotten feedback though, that the hard thrusting is great until it stops. I wanted to ask, sure but how long exactly can I do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Helloooo what's there NOT to like about deep thrusting ?? Granted quick , half way deep thrusts are okay but umm give me that good , hard thruuust ...... hmmmmm I'll be in heaven wink wink !!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

kimd said:


> Only if I can bury my face in my pillow to muffle my screams of pleasure. I do love it especially just before my husband ejaculates !!!!!!


Kim, your posts are awesome! 

My wife doesn't like hard thrusting because the penetration is too deep. I'm a large guy and she's a petite woman, so the hard thrusting hurts her more than anything else. She would tell me, "It feels good, but it hurts too," so I've taken that out of my arsenal.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

My wife actually does not like hard thrusting. Go figure.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure if mine likes it or not cause she is an absolute prude when discussing these issues. But I know it hurts ME when my boys slap so hard against her. I have no idea how you guys do it.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

like heaven


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I think about hard thrusting every time I read the title of this thread. Damn! 

I Love it.


----------



## everyonelovesahappyending (Nov 17, 2013)

Hardcore sex FTW :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

everyonelovesahappyending said:


> Hardcore sex FTW :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


Nothing like being out of breath, all sweaty and in pure heaven when you cuddle up together after, huh?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

coupdegrace said:


> Kim, your posts are awesome!
> 
> My wife doesn't like hard thrusting because the penetration is too deep. I'm a large guy and she's a petite woman, so the hard thrusting hurts her more than anything else. She would tell me, "It feels good, but it hurts too," so I've taken that out of my arsenal.


I have to be careful of "angles" for that reason. Some people will seek advice for deeper penetration, and there is info out there on that... but take those as the advise of the positions you _shouldn't_ use for hard thrusting.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nothing beats a good sound pounding in my book. 

The thrusting my husband does to make himself come is, hands down, the best and most pleasurable for me. Sometimes that is all I want him to do: fvck me hard until he comes and not worry about how it feels to me. I have to really beg him for that, though--he likes long drawn out sessions and can't quite wrap his head around how much I love the "I'm gonna cum" thrusts. Mmmmmmm . . . good thread!


----------

